# Nike zoom force ???



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, i seem to have dropped something

Jim Keady: A Call to Arms: How We Must Take the Fight to Nike


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kind of depends on the colorway I found out. Certain colors have different fits. Over all Nike boots are where most companies start their bottom to mid level boots in my opinion.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> Oops, i seem to have dropped something
> 
> Jim Keady: A Call to Arms: How We Must Take the Fight to Nike


Good read, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey i tried on a pair of the zoom forces last season and they seemed to fit pretty true to your normal shoes size. i thought the zoom forces were pretty bulky and ended up getting the kiegu's...there awesome


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> hey i tried on a pair of the zoom forces last season and they seemed to fit pretty true to your normal shoes size. i thought the zoom forces were pretty bulky and ended up getting the kiegu's...there awesome


And what is normal shoe size? Mondo Point? U.S.? Euro?


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> Oops, i seem to have dropped something
> 
> Jim Keady: A Call to Arms: How We Must Take the Fight to Nike


Guys an idiot.

Nike doesn't employ those workers. Their paychecks are not written by Nike.


----------



## Oscar1243 (Sep 24, 2010)

LTshredTN said:


> anyone have these or tried them? i have a narrow heel and wondered how the fit was on these... found a awsome deal on them and wanted to look into them


these boots are sick. im flatfooted so they were kinda snug at 1st. but they stomped out really well. go try on some nike 6.0 and thall prolly be ur boot size. thats what i did and they fit like a dream. they are super plush, i went through 4 different brands before i got to my nikes and ill never go back (32, vans, burton, ride).


----------

